# Derbyshire Electric Metal Lathe



## Latinrascalrg1 (Feb 3, 2019)

Not sure if there is any interest in this Antique mini lathe but i think it's very very cool and if i had the funds i would grab it in a heart beat and try i know NOTHING about this brand post then it's pretty darn cool looking and would be a nice coffee table center piece....... Anyway for the price i figured  i would at least post it for the member here in case anyone might be interested so here you go.  

P.s.  if this lathe is worthless would you please educate me as to why please, thanks.









						Derbyshire Elect Metal Lathe - lower price!
					

This lathe comes with a little bit of local history. First it is a Derbyshire lathe, so you know it is very good quality (for more information you can go here:...



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 4, 2019)

At the very least it would be worth $250 just to put on the coffee table.  A very cool old lathe with some history.


----------



## Truefire (Mar 14, 2019)

Yeah I'm like you, in that I don't' have to know anything about a particular brand or even care if a given species is popular, to love a lathe by 'first impression'.  I just love the way some of them look, their design aesthetic and style.  I attempted to take a look at this one but apparently it's already been sold.  I love the older, small and compact watchmaker's type lathes....they're just so neat to me.  That is, the ones which have a beefy housing and are made well.   Machines with mass and smooth design.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Mar 14, 2019)

Truefire said:


> Yeah I'm like you, in that I don't' have to know anything about a particular brand or even care if a given species is popular, to love a lathe by 'first impression'.  I just love the way some of them look, their design aesthetic and style.  I attempted to take a look at this one but apparently it's already been sold.  I love the older, small and compact watchmaker's type lathes....they're just so neat to me.  That is, the ones which have a beefy housing and are made well.   Machines with mass and smooth design.


If you are Interested in which lathe it was here is a link on them. 


			Derbyshire Elect Lathe
		


If i remember correctly the one listed for $250 was an early model which would be similar to one of the 3 lower of the 4 pictured on that link page (closer to one of the lower 2 lathes pictured.)   It was very cool looking with a rounded bed and feet.


----------



## Truefire (Mar 14, 2019)

Yeah, that's one of the things I like about the earlier models-- the rounded corners and feet.  Much softer edges and corners than the newbies.  I really love the European stuff of the yesteryear.  They make such cool stuff on the other side of the pond.  Especially when it comes to watchmaker lathes, mills, coffee shops and quaint eateries.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Mar 14, 2019)

Truefire said:


> Yeah, that's one of the things I like about the earlier models-- the rounded corners and feet.  Much softer edges and corners than the newbies.  I really love the European stuff of the yesteryear.  They make such cool stuff on the other side of the pond.  Especially when it comes to watchmaker lathes, mills, coffee shops and quaint eateries.



I have Always been captivated by the beauty of these machines.  Back then the designers made just about EVERYTHING in a way to Showcase it like a piece of art........Unlike the "Economically" minded designers of today who care little about how things look and or preform so long as it sells.  In todays world nothing is done to make anything Look better unless it also helps it perform better.

If i were a betting man I would wager a significant bet that NOBODY has EVER placed a HF mini lathe on their coffee table as a center piece like many people do with the old designs that no longer do any work other then being a conversation piece!  There is just nothing to it that tends to draw attention from any other ordinary object!


----------



## Truefire (Mar 14, 2019)

Latinrascal, me too-- "captivated".  I couldn't agree with you more!  

Yes, its a sad state of affairs that modern machinery just has absolutely no soul.  It's really heart wrenching.


----------

